# Figuring out if you've been blacklisted?



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's the story:

My girlfriend arrived in Australia back in February. She stayed for three months, went to New Zealand for three months (and I spent two months with her there), came back to Australia, and then back to NZ, and now she's in Australia for the third time within 12 months.

We knew this wouldn't last more than three trips, but when she flew into the country this previous time, she was taken in for along interview at immigration and told that she might get deported. Her travel does look suspicious but the bouncing back and forth has simply been for the sake of having time to look into different visa options (not just in Australia, but also in other countries).

Point is, my girlfriend was wondering how she might find out if she's been blacklisted from returning to Australia for X amount of months? Her outbound flight takes her to Singapore anyway, but we've been considering a partner visa and want to know if we've lost our shot of that in the short term.

Is there a specific number for her to call? And what does she ask? I'm guessing it'd be odd to ask, "Am I on the blacklist?"

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I have seen from border security they had them the notice at the time which is called a notice of intention to cancel visa (or along those lines).

From what you describe it sounds like she will not be allowed entry again if she comes on a tourist visa. We have had a few forum members questioned on the 2nd or 3rd entry into Australia and were told to apply for a more appropriate visa or they would get refused entry the next time.

Are you able to apply for a partner visa before her current tourist visa expires? Keep in mind that fees will increase by 50% on Jan 1.


----------



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Are you able to apply for a partner visa before her current tourist visa expires? Keep in mind that fees will increase by 50% on Jan 1.


Oh my, I didn't know about the price increase. (We are able to apply before her current visa expires though.)

If I apply in the next couple of days, do we have to have everything prepared for the application? Or can we pay now and then simply add all of the documents, etc over the next few weeks?

I should also note that I'm not currently in Australia. (I'm in Thailand can return home on January 16th.)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep you can apply now and add the documents over the next few weeks. As long as it is lodged and paid for. I am presuming you are applying online.


----------



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yep you can apply now and add the documents over the next few weeks. As long as it is lodged and paid for. I am presuming you are applying online.


Yep.

Is there any risk in taking this approach?

Or will the application simply remain incomplete while we add all the documents?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The worst that will happen is that they ask you submit all documents within 28 days. One applicant applying in Cairo was told by Cairo embassy they had 28 days to attach the documents.


----------



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> The worst that will happen is that they ask you submit all documents within 28 days. One applicant applying in Cairo was told by Cairo embassy they had 28 days to attach the documents.


Got it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

Just one more question:

Will my girlfriend need to pay the application fee herself? Or, when applying online, can I pay it with my credit card?

The immigration site made it sound like, if I pay, she has to lodge in person? Maybe I'm misreading it though.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you lodge online, you can pay with any credit card (yours, hers, a friend's, etc.)

If you apply now, do you meet the criteria of a de facto relationship? I.e. evidence of living together for 12 months or have registered your relationship to waive this?

Also a useful tip - if you're applying for a partner visa, make sure to always refer to her as your partner from now on. "Girlfriend" sounds as if you're dating.


----------

